# My New Pilot Watch



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Just unwrapped this baby yesterday and wearing it now.

This is a real beauty.!










Thanks

deano


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

What a beautiful 'clean' watch, well done mate!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Quad?

Very nice indeed


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Nice one! I especially like it on this brown strap (darlena woodland, right?).


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> What a beautiful 'clean' watch, well done mate!


 +1

Lovely classic design.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> What a beautiful 'clean' watch, well done mate!


Exactly what I first thought. Amazing how a _lack_ of writing on the dial spruces up a watch!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

You certainly know your watches and straps.!



pg tips said:


> Quad?
> 
> Very nice indeed


Yes.! Quad 10, Type 48 dial and hands, seconds hand Type 53 (red)



odklizec said:


> Nice one! I especially like it on this brown strap (darlena woodland, right?).


Yes.! The Quad 10 came stock with a Hirsch, but they are a bit too thick for my liking, plus I wanted to go for a vintage look ala Darlene Woodland.

The twist here is that I had the dial and hands send to Randall before assembly for some "vintage lume". So it has that worn look orange/brown rather that white, and the strap sets it off just right.

For my money this is one great watch.!

Thanks for your comments, they are appreciated.

deano

PS - You already know what my Friday watch is...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's really nice Deano, really like the vintage lume job


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks great Deano .....


----------

